# Forum > News > Trade Support > Scam Reports >  Paysafe Card to Skrill Wallet

## Shameless

Hey guys,

So recently I've had a few customers that have wanted to pay with paysafe card, generally people from Germany and some Scandinavian countries. Now, I never used to take paysafe card as a payment as here in the UK its pretty useless as nobody accepts them or has even heard of them for that matter - And I know Razor32 who sells a lot of gold here has the same issue of having very few things to use them for.

So I did some digging and some research and it turns out Skrill/Moneybookers allows you to exchange paysafe card to skrill wallet cash - Thus allowing me to move money from skrill to my bank or have a wider choice of places to spend the money online.

Here's the link for those of you who it may be of use to, bare in mind this is the UK link... https://www.paysafecard.com/en-gb/lp...account-topup/

Hope this can help out some other traders ^^

-ShameLess

----------


## Razor33

Thanks for this valuable info Shameless  :Smile:  I may start accept Paysafe Card too now more often than before !

----------


## gold_seller

Its an older thread i know but still i want to comment something. I recently accepted PSC from a German customer and aparently code didnt work when adding it to skrill. It errored out with something like "This code ID can not be used in ur region" something like that.
I believe its German thing ... but i am not sure also i havent found anything on google about this.

----------

